# المنتدي والبالتوك



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

أخواتي المشرفين

محتاج نجتمع كلنا لصد الهجوم الشرس علي المسيحية 

وجدت هجوم لا يمكن كنت أتخيله في يوم من الأيام علي المسيحية بأسلوب لا يوصف  بأسلوب قذر جداااااااا في برنامج البالتوك  وجدت 61 غرفه تهاجم المسيحية بشكل مباشر بكلمات قذرة  وغرف أخري بطريق غير مباشر 

 لذلك ياريت  كلنا نجمع جميع الشبهات التي تهاجم المسيحية ونرد عليها بأسلوب علمي ونقدمها ونعرضها في البالتوك  

علشان بستخدمه أسلوب ملتوي وبحاوله ياثرة علي ضعيف الأيمان والغير دارسين للكتاب المقدس فهل ممكن ان نخدم أيضا فيه 

محتاج اعرف رائكم

تحياتي ​


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2009)

هناك الكثير من الغرف المسيحية المدافعة, و الكثير من الأساتذة الذين يبذلون الكثير من الوقت في الرد على الشبهات في برنامج البالتالك. 
كل شخص في مكانه يؤدي دوره بصورة ملموسة و قوية, و صراحة وقتنا و طاقاتنا لا تكفي لإدارة غرفة في البالتالك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 يونيو 2009)

*



			أخواتي المشرفين

محتاج نجتمع كلنا لصد الهجوم الشرس علي المسيحية 

وجدت هجوم لا يمكن كنت أتخيله في يوم من الأيام علي المسيحية بأسلوب لا يوصف بأسلوب قذر جداااااااا في برنامج البالتوك وجدت 61 غرفه تهاجم المسيحية بشكل مباشر بكلمات قذرة وغرف أخري بطريق غير مباشر 

لذلك ياريت كلنا نجمع جميع الشبهات التي تهاجم المسيحية ونرد عليها بأسلوب علمي ونقدمها ونعرضها في البالتوك 

علشان بستخدمه أسلوب ملتوي وبحاوله ياثرة علي ضعيف الأيمان والغير دارسين للكتاب المقدس فهل ممكن ان نخدم أيضا فيه 

محتاج اعرف رائكم

تحياتي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

زي مقال روك فية ناس كتير وابونا عبد المسيح بيرد 
وانا ياما دخلت الغرف الاسلامية
ملقتش واحد عندة صدق
كلهم مدلسين
واحد يقلك ازاي المسيح ما جئت لادين العالم
وقال انو هيدين العالم مش تناقض ههههههههه
المسيح جة للعالم ليخلص العالم في المجئ الاول
في المجئ الثاني ليدين العالم
كلهم لا يفقهون شئ 
واحد ادمن قال اتحدي لو جبتولي اني الله رحيم في الكتاب المقدس نزلتلة ايات تكست حطو عليا رد دوت ههههههههههه
راح واحد مسيحي طلعه ميك وقالو لية نقطو اغريغوريوس
هم لا يفقهو شئ
واي انسان مسيحي
عادي بسبيط في ايمانة يعرف انهم مدلسين ولا يفهو شئ*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 يونيو 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لجميعكم*

*الغرف الاسلامية بالبالتوك : 1- مدلسين رقم واحد 2- مراوغين ويعرف كيف يراوغ*
*وما يعملوه لن ينجح*

*بالنسبة للشبهات بالمنتدى هنا تم الرد على الكثير من شبهاتهم*
*اما الغرف المسيحية فيه ناس ترد ولكن هو فوق طاقتهم(يعني الخدام قليل)*

*انا ساقول تجربتي معهم لما ادخل مع واحد بحوار خاص ويطرح شبه وارد عليه بجواب يغلق الباب امامه انه ميقدرش الا يعترف انه كان مخطئ .. يدخل الغرفة بالعام بعد عشر دقايق يقول شبهته مرة ثانية وكانه انت لم ترد عليه ويرمي كلامي ولا يعبره او غيره وانا معدش ادخل ثاني عندهم او اتحاور معهم*​


----------



## LuckyPro (12 يونيو 2009)

*الغرف الاسلامية على البالتوك هدفها المسيحى البسيط الصرف البعيد كل البعد عن حوارات الاديان والتعمق بالكتاب المقدس، ولذلك فهم يصتادون المسيحين "الى على قدهم ومش عارفين ولا فاهمين حاجة"

سلامو عليكو
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

ومع ذلك كتير ناس آمنت بالمسيح من البالتوك ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخواتي 

انا عارف كل اللي بتقوله ومتاكد منه

بس انا لحظت انهم بيحاوله باسلوب ملتوي 

علشان يظهر للجميع ان المسيحيه ديانه او دين ناقص  او غير كامل ومش صح ومحرف بشبهات وهميه ولكنها باسلوب ملتوي 

علشان كدة ممكن يا اخي نعمل يوم واحد في الاسبوع ندخل عليه كلنا ونقدم كل يوم ثلاث مثلا رد علي شبه معينه علشان نعرف نقدم حاجه للاخوة ونشارك معاهم علشان نوضح لهم اسلوبهم الملتوي 

ربنا يرحمنا

تحياتي


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 يونيو 2009)

*بس يا استاذى  اوريجانوس  عن تجربة  ست سنين على البال   الى عةذ يؤمن بيدور بنفسه بيسمع ويرجع بنفسه   فهمن والروح القدوس بتعمل   وربنا بيستخدم ناس كتير 


ام عن الرومات الاسلاميه من وسام الحلوف لحليمو  لغيره لغيره كلهم كلاب  فلوس مش اكتر  لو طلعت ترد على سؤال  رده من كلامتن 

مثلا   زى  كلمة   الله محبة 

جتاخد فيها خمس وعشرين ريد  ومحدش حيديك فرصة فى رومهم تجوب ده غير قلة الادب وغيره  على التكست 

افتكر  اول مره دخلت البال كان اسمى guler_one

قالو فى واحد حتسلم  ههههههههههههههههههه

رحت كانت فاتحة اليسته   قلتلها بقى انته بقى مسيحية  طيب قليلى ايه هو قانون الايمان 

ردت عوذ ايه يا روح *****   وشتمه من الى قلبك تحبها 

واخدت بونس 

 وكانا  انا وكاس الدم والفحام وطريق الحق ولكى برو ومتركس و مهرئيل كانوا بنروح غزوة ههههههههههههههه 

لحد ما اشتره  المسلمين  سهوم من البال  ورفضه اى كلمة  coptic تنحط على  اى روم واتقفلت الروم 









http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8589


و ابو اسلام برده   كانت انا و dvd_100

الست حرمه سمعتنا وصلة ردح  متوصله و بيقولى انا دارس لهوت ابو اسلام  الى مش بيفهم كوز الدره ريح فين 



صدقنى الى  عوذ يوصل بيدور هنا فى المنتدى  هناك  كده وربنا يبارك حياتك 


الغرض من كلامى عوذ اقولك  الرومت الاسلاميه عملين زى الكلاب الى تهوهو 
لو رحت وعرفت ترد حيطوك فى البان  لحد ما ميلقوش مسيحى فى الروم يخده عليه فلوس يعمله ايه بقى يشيله كل الى فى البان هههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## lion_heart (14 يونيو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> *بس يا استاذى اوريجانوس عن تجربة ست سنين على البال الى عةذ يؤمن بيدور بنفسه بيسمع ويرجع بنفسه فهمن والروح القدوس بتعمل وربنا بيستخدم ناس كتير *​
> 
> 
> *ام عن الرومات الاسلاميه من وسام الحلوف لحليمو لغيره لغيره كلهم كلاب فلوس مش اكتر لو طلعت ترد على سؤال رده من كلامتن *​
> ...


 

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل الحبايب هنا يا عم بليز بي كلير *_

_*على فكرة انا مش ناسي المقلب الي عملتو فيا انتا و بيبو 777  و لا نسيت انا ورير حبيبي و حاليا بأسم جون الدمشقي *_

_*بالنسبة للبالتوك فعلا زي ما قال الأستاذ روك و باقي الأستاذة الغرف المسيحية بتقوم بدورها و بتدافع بشكل جبار و في ناس مختصة فعلا متل قدس ابونا عبد المسيح و الدكتور هولي بايبل و ابونا اثانسيوس و اثانسيوس يتحدا و بايبل بوك خدام كثيرين ربنا يقويهم *_

_*اما بالنسبة للرومات الأسلامية فهم عاملين زي الببغاء بيعيدو نفس الكلام و حتى المسلمين انفسهم ملو من كلامهم هههههههههههههههههههههههه *_

_*يعني نغس الأسطوانة بتنعاد يوميا في كل الغرف الاسلامية  *_


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (14 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  انته ليه فاكر يا عم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ضفنى هنا  على الاصدقاء عشان عوذ ابعتلك حاجة عن بيبو  *​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (6 يوليو 2009)

_*سلام ونعمه للجميع
ياه انا حاسس نفسى جديد خالص على البال توك رغم انى بقالى تقريبا سنه ونص وحاليا كأدمن على قدى فى روم منظمه مسيحى الشرق الاوسط لاكن باسم تانى
بس اقول راى بصراحه 
فى بعض الاساليب مع الاخوة المسلمين تجبرهم انهم يحترموك لما تدخل بعض الرومات لبعض الادامن
مثلا انا دخلت فى مره روم ام سى ديلاوج واستمريت معاهم تقريبا خمس ساعات بصراحه كان حوار بعيد عن السب والشتم 
وخرجت بنتيجه كويسه انى ناظرت اونر الروم عمر الفاروق واتفقت معاه على مناظرتين
احداهما فى الوهيه المسيح وتمت بنجاح .... استمرت لمده خمس ساعات 
لاكن سامحونى اسلمت اخت مسلمه على الخاص ههههههههه فى مداخله عمر الفاروق... طبعا علشان يطفوا نار المناظره  وحضرتكم تعرفون ان الكذب صنعه اسلاميه وحلال فى نشر الدعوة
لاكن المناظره الثانيه هرب وما استطاع التناظر فى صحه القران  بطريقه مفهومه جدا اخجلته
وفى اتفاقى معاه فى مناظره حول  هل القران صناعه بشريه ام الهيه وافق على المناظره لاكنه هرب بطريقه واضحه
فى يوم المناظره وفى الساعه المخصصه امر عجيب جداااا ... لسه مش عارف ازاى بتتعمل مش عارف كو ادمن ولا مين عمل كدا لاكن هو الى حصل الاتى
كل الرومات على البال توك شغاله وميه ميه الا روم عمر الفاروق الى الصوت فيها بيقطع  تقطيع شديد من قبل ساعه من دخولى للتناظر
صبرت ولم اعلن هروبه واتفقت معاه ان تؤجل لبعد يومين تانى
الغريب انى دخلت بعد يومين لقيت نفس الى حصل معاى  قبل ما ادخل بساعه بدء الصوت يقطع بشكل مباشر .. وباقى الرومات شغاله عال العال.. عرضت عليه  نتناظر فى رومنا رفض وقالى بالنص .. انا زى السمكه مقدرش اخرج من الميه .. والروم دى الميه الى عايش فيها
قلتله السمك يااخ عمر لما يخرج من الميه يحصلو ايه ؟؟... ابتسم وما قدر يقول هيموت
على اى حال تم الاعلان عن هروبه  ومن ساعتها اسمى فى البان  .. رغم انى كنت بكلمهم بكل محبه واحترام

لاكن نرجع ونقول ان البال توك فعلا تسببب فى ةخلاص كتير جدا
ولن ولم انسى ما فعله اخ زميل ادمن من خلفيه اسلاميه بيدخل باسم سكاتروس حين تسبب فى قفل روم حليمو بسبب حديث واحد تهلل فيه ادمنيه الروم كلا منهم يضعف ويصحح  ثم انتهى الامر بغلق الروم  ومعروف لو حضرتكم خدمتم كادمن ان الروم تقفل على ثلاث خطوات
لاكن علشان يطلع ادمن نبيه الصباغ الى عامل حالو اله فى كلامه ويدعى كذبا وريائا انه قفلها بدون قصد  هذا استخفاف بعقول المسلمين ومحاوله كذب فاشله فالروم تقفل على ثلاث خطوات
 فهل الثلاث خطوات صدفه ؟.. ههههه 
على اى حال من يستطيع ان يخصص وقت للبال توك فليخصص لان خدمته جباره فعلا
بيكفى ان هذا البرنامجج شاغل بال  قنوات الاعلام والجرايد كل يوم يتابعونه

وكمان هو سبب خلاص لكثيرين جداااا انا  شاهدتهم ومازلت
لاكن حاليا صراحتا الخدمه فيه ضعفت شويه والواحد يمسك الروم فين وفين لما نلاقى يوزر يرفع ايده ومعذبنا ههههههههههه
لاكن هنا فى المنتدى الخدمه جباره لان الكلام المكتوب لا يمكن استرجاعه فمجرد الكلمه تكتب على التيكست من الطرف الاخر هى ملكا للطرف المحاور يتحكم بها كيفما يشاء
كمان هنا نستطيع ان نفند كل شبهه بمطلق الحريه واعتقد ان عدد من يشاهدوا الموضوعات من المسلمين اكثر بكثير من المسيحين
على اى حال ربنا يوفقكم ويريت فعلا نرجع نقوى البال توك لانه محتاج مجهود جبار وعلى قد هذا المجهود ربنا بيكافىء العمل وبيثمر 
سلام ونعمه*_


----------

